# Hegner Scroll Saw



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

I have an opportunity to buy a used Hegner Scroll Saw, I see on the web they are expensive when new, does that mean they are top quality? Any pros or cons would be welcome.
thanks


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've only heard good things about them.

Other than the price.


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

I have used them at school and they seem to hold up well


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

I knew someone who owned one and he loved it I have only heard good things about them. They are very expensive.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Maybe they are good - and maybe not.

Several years ago I purchased a Hegner scroll saw at a woodworking show in Tampa. This particular model did not have variable speed, and I was never able to cut anything satisfactorilly. It broke blades faster than I could replace them. I now have a Shopsmith scroll saw that is everything my Hegner wasn't. The Shopsmith is more expensive than the Asian tools - but hey….....it's made in the USA!


----------



## Wallace51 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for your thoughts on this guys - I am close to purchasing my 1st scroll saw. I thought Hegner was the '"bee's knees" - but they are really xxy. Mid range but good is for me - De Walt sounds good - any futher thoughts would be very much appreciated indeed

Thanks heaps.

Wallace


----------



## Seer (Jun 5, 2008)

Hegner is the Top of the Line saw imho


----------



## Recut (Sep 13, 2009)

I am on my third scroll saw. It is a DeWalt. (After six years it has outlasted all of the others). It does everything that I want or need. I have had the opportunity to try a Hegner and for the money I wouldn't trade it. The bottom line is get the best that you can afford. Secondly, don't wast your money on features that you will never use.
I hope I haven't confused you.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

i have been using the dewalt for the last 18 months or so and it has been a great tool so far.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

The hegner I think is German and as such very well made .I know people who think they are the top of the heap.They also make anice little lathe with variable speed it runs and purrs like a sewing machine beautiful.If it were only bigger I would have bought one.Alistair


----------



## OHpjmac (Sep 28, 2008)

I have had a Hegner since 1986 and would but another when this one stops working. I have never a had problem with anything on this saw. If I remember right I paid around $1000.00 for it at the time.


----------



## corgifrog (Sep 4, 2008)

I've had a hegner saw since '87. still works like new. Have cut every available wood… ebony to pine, all done well. from the tiniest to 2"thick. Also have used it on steel, aluminum & silver projects. definately worth the extra costs. Especially on fretwork projects. I have used this saw hard & it always performs wonderfully.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I had a DeWalt that was in and out of the repair shop for the 20 months that it lasted. When it literally fell apart, in 2008 I bought the best Hegnar offered (A 20" Polymax-3) It is a great saw. I found a 25" 1986 model Hegner coupla' years ago and paid $600 for it. (Multmax-3) I use this second saw for doing inlay work and leave it set at the three degree angle required to do inlay. This is a single speed saw. The Polymax has many speeds by changing the belt position. I use it for all other scroll work. I leave all my saws at one speed all the time. The blade changing is not as easy as the DeWalt was but these saws are still running. If I did fret work I might not like the Hegners so much. (because of the blade changing procedure) .For me, the strongest point of Hegners is that they are durable. They are not perfect for everything but they last! I found a used Jet saw on Craig's list. It is a single speed 16" saw made in the 80's and still running fine. I paid $15 for it! I use this one at shows because it is quite light to transport and I can run it off of a battery, with an inverter.


----------



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

I purchased a Hegner scrollsaw last year, I feel it is a top of the line tool.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd look for one of the old Delta 24 inch saws first. Just a thought.

http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=YI4&sa=X&tbo=d&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&biw=933&bih=452&tbm=isch&tbnid=QQorbL0ucmukIM:&imgrefurl=http://losangeles.ebayclassifieds.com/tools/los-angeles/classic-vintage-24-scroll-saw-delta-rockwell-with-original-stand/%3Fad%3D18940606&docid=tPk8y9dv2VCHDM&imgurl=http://imgc.classistatic.com/cps/poc/120502/988r1/2903m2l_27.jpeg&w=500&h=333&ei=labEUOC6AcrU0gHu-4HACA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=497&vpy=146&dur=1123&hovh=183&hovw=275&tx=149&ty=105&sig=110010934408896191397&page=1&tbnh=133&tbnw=189&start=0&ndsp=10&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0,i:96


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Buy it if it checks out as in goog working condition,IMHO. I went through the search for the perfect scroll saw last year and ended up with a 21" Excaliber by General International because I had a great source and the price was substantially less than the Hegner. I couldn't find anything to justify the difference in price other than reputation. The Excalibur is now made in the Asian rim whereas Hegner is European made, which has caused some to express preference for the latter. Also, I believe it is fair to say that Hegner is considered the better saw. There is an even better saw whose name escapes me and which costs about twice what the Hegner costs. My suggestion is to check out SEYCO, Mike'sShop or my personal favorite, Ballew Saw and Tool here in my home town of Springfield, MO. Best wishes!


----------



## Christophret (Dec 2, 2012)

*"I'd look for one of the old Delta 24 inch saws first"*
I have a Delta 24" and it would be like a surgen using a pocket knife over a scalpel.
I wish I could afford a Hegner. Even 1500 days ago…


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I,ve had and heavily used the Hegner for 15 years. It's a great saw. I have no need to upgrade it. Not something I can say about all my tools.


----------



## otindashop (Nov 13, 2012)

Paul,

I too now have an opportunity to purchase a Hegner for $750 including the stand. They say it was built in the 90's and stored for several years unused.

Not sure to spring for this or not but from what I read, I think it is a deal.

Anybody have any suggestions?

Burt
Otinda Shed


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I had one for about five years and I liked it. I lost interest in scroll sawing and sold it. However, now I wish that I still had it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

Love my Hegner 18", got a steal of a deal from CL.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

sounds like i got a deal…. a 12"hegner, including stand for $70 at an auction jon


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Yes you did get adeal ! Enjoy it


----------

